# Kenyon Martin?



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

"Brazilian big man Nene agreed to a six-year, $60 million deal with the Denver Nuggets on Sunday" 

"It's unclear how Nene's deal affects Kenyon Martin's stay in Denver." 



> One potential suitor for Martin is Dallas. Sources say the Mavericks are interested in adding toughness and athleticism to their front line.


More in URL: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2507745


I think he would be a great fit. Move Dirk to center and insert Kenyon into the starting lineup. Hes a great one-on-one defender and he can block shots too. On offense he is good off the ball and will hit mid range jumpshots. Hed score alot because he loves to run, plus hed have plenty of room to make cuts cause everybody is on the perimeter. I dont know how you would get him though. Im sure hed be happy playing Dallas.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

If Daniels is on the market maybe this could happen

Sign Mike James

Trade Daniels and James for Kenyon and a pick


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I we were to get him, I would want Damp to go in any deal for him. This would be the perfect chance to get rid of Damp. He is almost untradeable. I'm not really a fan of K-Mart for the Mavs, but we have Damp until 2001 I think.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

K-Mart is from Dallas, he's one of my favorite players when he was back in NJ he always plays in Cubans baseball team deal for charity and he's good friends with all the players


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I loved K-Mart on the Nets. Those were the days. Dunks all day.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> Nene, who was married Saturday in Rio de Janeiro...


What do you call his wife, Mrs. Nene? :clown: 



TheFuture7 said:


> I'm not really a fan of K-Mart for the Mavs, but we have Damp until 2001, I think.


That would be great. Lafrentz could go with him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

How would we get him? The most sensible thing I've come up with is Stack and Diop. I know picks cost money to keep on your books, but do they count for money when you trade them?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> How would we get him? The most sensible thing I've come up with is Stack and Diop. I know picks cost money to keep on your books, but do they count for money when you trade them?


Not until they're inked. 

Personally, I don't like Martin nearly as much as before his injury. I say pass. Sometimes a player wants you more than you need them.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Not until they're inked.
> 
> Personally, I don't like Martin nearly as much as before his injury. I say pass. Sometimes a player wants you more than you need them.


 I don't mean drafted players, I mean the actual picks cost money to have on your books, recently evidenced by the Suns trading picks to get money for Thomas.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I would love to get Kenyon. I think he would fit in well here, but I would rather have Marquis then Kenyon


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think he would accept the garbage time he gets behind Dirk.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

From Dallas, wants to play in Dallas, and could possibly start at SF (yes he can play it)

I think he'd want to come here and get a few rings


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> I don't think he would accept the garbage time he gets behind Dirk.


He wouldnt get garbage time behind Dirk. Dirk could easily move to C, like he did in 03-04. Center is easily the weakest position in this league. Dirk would be an even more mismatch at center cause their even slower than PF's. And giving up size wouldnt happen cause Dirk is 7'0 and hes not even a banger anyways. Plus Id rather have Kenyon Martin guarding Tim Duncan, Elton Brand and Amare.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> He wouldnt get garbage time behind Dirk. Dirk could easily move to C, like he did in 03-04. Center is easily the weakest position in this league. Dirk would be an even more mismatch at center cause their even slower than PF's. And giving up size wouldnt happen cause Dirk is 7'0 and hes not even a banger anyways. Plus Id rather have Kenyon Martin guarding Tim Duncan, Elton Brand and Amare.


Dirk is as much as center as Kenyon Martin is a Small Forward. If we play Dirk at the 5, our defense will be like in the old days and I don't think anybody wants this to happen again.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> From Dallas, wants to play in Dallas, and could possibly start at SF (yes he can play it)
> 
> I think he'd want to come here and get a few rings


I would rather move Dirk to SF than Martin. He really cant do much to help us. He cant create for himself. His defense is not even all that.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Dirk is as much as center as Kenyon Martin is a Small Forward. If we play Dirk at the 5, our defense will be like in the old days and I don't think anybody wants this to happen again.


I was waiting to see if anyone else thought that way, too. :clap:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> I was waiting to see if anyone else thought that way, too. :clap:


 I thought this was already implied. What kind of message does it send when you move your Franchise player to his weakest position for Kenyon Martin? 

*Dirk is a 4. Stop entertaining the thought of him anywhere else. *


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The writer didn't say Dallas was interested in Martin, merely that Dallas wants athleticism and they linked Dallas to KMart. No rumour here


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Speculation is different from fact, or even rumor...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Man i think Reggie Evans is perfect for the Mavericks. Good rebounder and good defender, i remember 2 years ago Sonics vs the Spurs and wow he did a great job on Duncan.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Marquis for Magloire. Then trade Damp and someone for K-Mart?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Marquis for Magloire. Then trade Damp and someone for K-Mart?


No way, have you seen the K-Mart contract? 6 years to 80+ Mill i think.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

When did trading Damp become a necessity of the Mavs? I keep hearing "Trade Damp for ___" "We need to get rid of Damp". Are we going to somehow play Diop at 5 for major minutes, or worse, play Dirk at 5? If we trade Damp we have, Diop and DJ. Then we have 3 fours, Dirk, Martin, and maybe KVH. Diop and DJ at 5? We'd get demolished. We signed Damp for a reason.


----------



## Big J (Jul 29, 2005)

Stinger said:


> When did trading Damp become a necessity of the Mavs? I keep hearing "Trade Damp for ___" "We need to get rid of Damp". Are we going to somehow play Diop at 5 for major minutes, or worse, play Dirk at 5? If we trade Damp we have, Diop and DJ. Then we have 3 fours, Dirk, Martin, and maybe KVH. Diop and DJ at 5? We'd get demolished. We signed Damp for a reason.


I do agree with you, but if we can get Magloire from the Bucks for Dampier, I say we do it. Not sure what his contract is, but if you could package Damp & Daniels for Magloire & some fillers, I'd want to do it. Then the starting line-up would be as follows:

Center - Jamaal Magloire
Power Forward- Dirk Nowitzki
Small Forward- Josh Howard
Shooting Gaurd- Jason Terry
Point Gaurd- Devin Harris
6th Man - Jerry Stackhouse
7th Man - ??? Diop

Magloire will average 10 & 10, the numbers that everyone wants Damp to average!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I loved K-Mart on the Nets. Those were the days. Dunks all day.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Big J said:


> I do agree with you, but if we can get Magloire from the Bucks for Dampier, I say we do it. Not sure what his contract is, but if you could package Damp & Daniels for Magloire & some fillers, I'd want to do it.


It doesn't make sense to put Daniels in. Mags is making 8.6 next year (which is his last season). Damp is around 8 or 9 or so. If we could do it straight up, then fine, but the Bucks wouldn't make that move, and I don't want to add Daniels. That would make such a lopsided trade. I might not trade _Daniels_ straight up for Magloire.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mag (or whomever) may exceed Damp's numbers, but I get the feeling our offense would suffer unless Damp's replacment can provide the bulldozer presence in the lane that he does.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not a fan of KMart. Never have been.
He brings alot of baggage with him and can really disrupt a teams chemistry. Look at the ruckus he caused in Denver. While I have faith that AJ could reel him in, I'm not sure he's worth the roll of the dice.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

And there's the opinion that K-Mart has a lot of athleticism...not anymore.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

KMart took my '94 TAPPS 2A State Championship away from me. 

When I was a freshman in highschool attending a tiny little TAPPS 2A Private school (*Gospel Lighthouse*) in Dallas ('94), KMart was attending a rival private school (*Tyler Street Academy*). We rolled throught the playoffs and headed to Georgetown TX for the State Finals. All the while KMart had been suspended from the Tyler Street team for academic reasons. 



> Kenyon Martin – All-star forward in the NBA lived in Oak Cliff and attended Tyler Street Christian Academy -- during the ’93-’94 when Tyler Street won the state championship. He transferred to Bryan Adams High School then to the University of Cincinnati. He recently signed with the Denver Nuggets.
> 
> About 3/4's of the way down the page.
> http://www.oakcliff.com/OC_Notables.htm


Magically, Kenyon somehow managed to get his piss poor grades up to snuff just in time for the State Chamionship. /sarcasm

Needless to say, he dressed out. We freaked out. And he destroyed our team all the while the TCA team/fans were sitting back laughing and having quite the jovial time. We were pissed, knowing this kid was in-eligable to be playing and that w/out him, the State Championship was ours. BTW. He did throw down a McNasty dunk on little ole me who thought chasing him down on a fast break and attempting to make a little white boy play was a good idea.  

Maybe that why I don't want him in Dallas. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> KMart took my '94 TAPPS 2A State Championship away from me.
> 
> When I was a freshman in highschool attending a tiny little TAPPS 2A Private school (*Gospel Lighthouse*) in Dallas ('94), KMart was attending a rival private school (*Tyler Street Academy*). We rolled throught the playoffs and headed to Georgetown TX for the State Finals. All the while KMart had been suspended from the Tyler Street team for academic reasons.
> 
> ...


LMAO, I went to jr high with Larry Johnson, we were both about 5-10 or so (he maxed out at 6' 6") and we didn't like each other much. 

I wouldn't remind him of that now, though. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> LMAO, I went to jr high with Larry Johnson, we were both about 5-10 or so (he maxed out at 6' 6") and we didn't like each other much.
> 
> I wouldn't remind him of that now, though. :biggrin:


Gandmama?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Gandmama?


Yeah, that's him.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

LMAO. Great commercials. 
Used to have his Hornets jersey.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> KMart took my '94 TAPPS 2A State Championship away from me.
> 
> When I was a freshman in highschool attending a tiny little TAPPS 2A Private school (*Gospel Lighthouse*) in Dallas ('94), KMart was attending a rival private school (*Tyler Street Academy*). We rolled throught the playoffs and headed to Georgetown TX for the State Finals. All the while KMart had been suspended from the Tyler Street team for academic reasons.
> 
> ...


LMAO...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> KMart took my '94 TAPPS 2A State Championship away from me.
> 
> When I was a freshman in highschool attending a tiny little TAPPS 2A Private school (*Gospel Lighthouse*) in Dallas ('94), KMart was attending a rival private school (*Tyler Street Academy*). We rolled throught the playoffs and headed to Georgetown TX for the State Finals. All the while KMart had been suspended from the Tyler Street team for academic reasons.
> 
> ...


 I feel ya man, lol my uncles got torn up by K-Mart in the highschool tourney back in the day lol

They were even friends with him LOL


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry for the bump...apparently, trade talks were on between Dallas and Denver but Dallas backed out at the mention of Stack...

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/14996333.htm
*
"NBACW: The Mavericks will stand pat for the most part and won't touch the core group that got to the Finals.

Maybe. So why are they trying so hard to get Kenyon Martin from Denver?

They won't be able to acquire Martin for D.J. Mbenga, let's just put it that way.

You hear that the Nuggets are interested, and wouldn't mind dealing Martin within the Western Conference. The problem is that Denver covets Jerry Stackhouse in return, and Dallas is loath to move its aggressive sixth man in any deal at the moment. The Mavericks did just get Austin Croshere from Indiana for Marquis Daniels, but they can't trade Croshere again as part of a package for two months under existing rules.*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> Sorry for the bump...apparently, trade talks were on between Dallas and Denver but Dallas backed out at the mention of Stack...
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/14996333.htm
> *
> ...


 Good for us. Stack is more valuable then Martin would've been. The "Ager better perform now" people would be all over him if this happen.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hmm should we have done this?

K-Mart can play SF just as well as Stack, maybe even better and the upside is that he is younger. though would K-Mart have minded being 6th man?

If he was game for it he should have done it


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Stack's inarguably our toughest player...Stack definitely shows passion and drive when on the floor...Stack at least attempts to show up every night and give it his all...Stack is an Avery kind of guy, whereas Kenyon is not. Would I take Kenyon over Croshere? Hell yes. What trade would I go for? Croshere for Kenyon and that ain't happening. I like our team. I've even accepted the Quisy thing. Ager brings great things to our team. Unless we get an absolutely insane offer that we can't pass up, this is it. You don't change a winning horse's feed. Don't fix something that ain't broke. There are infinite more proverbs. The Mavs are fine as they are and adjustments must be made from within, and I think they more than proved that last season.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Dirk is as much as center as Kenyon Martin is a Small Forward. If we play Dirk at the 5, our defense will be like in the old days and I don't think anybody wants this to happen again.


Not really. Jason Terry is a top defensive point guard while Steve Nash is a bum on D. Though Michael Finley played good D for you guys, Adrian Griffin is a defensive specialist. Josh Howard now is better at defense than he was before. Kenyon Martin is lightyears ahead of Antoine Walker in D. Plus, instead of having one of the worst defenders in the league, Jamison come off the bench, youd have Diop and Harris, great defenders, come off the bench.

Could you explain why Dirk would be so bad at the 5? He definitely doesnt have a height disadvantage at 7'0. Hes a tad slim at 245, but most centers right now are offensively inept or dont even go in the post anyways. I mean, who nowadays is a threat at center? You got Shaq and Yao but thats it. For those 6 games of the year you could start Diop. Plus Dirk wouldnt have to guard great PFs and waste his energy.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Not really. Jason Terry is a top defensive point guard while Steve Nash is a bum on D. Though Michael Finley played good D for you guys, Adrian Griffin is a defensive specialist. Josh Howard now is better at defense than he was before. Kenyon Martin is lightyears ahead of Antoine Walker in D. Plus, instead of having one of the worst defenders in the league, Jamison come off the bench, youd have Diop and Harris, great defenders, come off the bench.
> 
> Could you explain why Dirk would be so bad at the 5? He definitely doesnt have a height disadvantage at 7'0. Hes a tad slim at 245, but most centers right now are offensively inept or dont even go in the post anyways. I mean, who nowadays is a threat at center? You got Shaq and Yao but thats it. For those 6 games of the year you could start Diop. Plus Dirk wouldnt have to guard great PFs and waste his energy.


Jet is a top defensive pg?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

t1no said:


> Jet is a top defensive pg?


He's not the only one who thinks that, he's got insane stealing skills in NBA Live and he received a vote for All-NBA Defensive. A vote. As in 1.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

M F F L said:


> Hmm should we have done this?
> 
> K-Mart can play SF just as well as Stack, maybe even better and the upside is that he is younger. though would K-Mart have minded being 6th man?
> 
> If he was game for it he should have done it


Kenyon Martin is definately _not _a SF.

I really doubt Dallas does this for the following reasons
1) We just acquired an expiring contract, why would we get rid of Stacks (larger) contract
2) We refused to give Steve Nash a 5 year/60 million contract, keep Finley for a 3 year/51 million - so why would we take Kenyon Martin, 5 years/71 million - most likely the worst player out of those 3
3) Where would we find minutes?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Jet is a top defensive pg?


I thought JET does a great job defensively. 

Obviously, I think defensive plays from Harris and Daniels were superior to that of JET, but JET does a good job with D.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I thought JET does a great job defensively.
> 
> Obviously, I think defensive plays from Harris and Daniels were superior to that of JET, but JET does a good job with D.


I think he did a decent job defending in the playoffs, but "top"?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> I think he did a decent job defending in the playoffs, but "top"?


LOL...

Nah... not the top defensive guard.


----------

